# Shot a quick vid of Max during disc practice earlier



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking good! Couldn't help noticing the tail wagging.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Looking good! Couldn't help noticing the tail wagging.


Thanks. He's pretty into it. He still prefers the tennis ball to anything but disc is a close second.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Max looks good. Nice work.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay Max! You’re looking good!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice job. Rukie and I are so jealous of your beach access.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Max (the canine) is coming along great. He will be a great disc catcher and retriever.


Daisy could care less about disc or ball retrieving. And the only thing she will catch is chicken jerky treats.




Max (the human)


----------

